# Brinkmann Fans! Landmann has picked up the torch for you.



## davidski (Mar 29, 2016)

So anyone with a BJs wholesale membership knows BJs has always sold Brinkmann Trailmaster LEs w/ an exclusive 2nd rotating shelf. 

Landmann has always been a maker of upright fridge/box style gas smokers, but look what we saw in the store yesterday. 













20160328_211750.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






ITS THE TRAILMASTER!
This thing is SO new, the picture on the box is photoshopped w/ their logo. 













imageService.jpg



__ davidski
__ Mar 29, 2016






Looks like they upgraded the lid, maybe this wont need a gasket like the trailmaster did?

http://www.bjs.com/landmann-charcoal-barrel-grill-with-offset-smoker.product.287617

Long Live Brinkmann!


----------



## 3montes (Mar 29, 2016)

I cut my smokin' teeth on a old Brinkmann Smokin' Pit years ago. I will always be thankful to Brinkmann for making a smoker I could actually afford to purchase way back then.

If not for them I may have never gotten hooked on what is now a passion.


----------



## porkaddict (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm interested, now if I can find one close to me. I also would like to know a little bit more about material and thickness


----------



## davidski (Apr 6, 2016)

well... heres how to find their stores. 
http://www.bjs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/LocatorIndexView

And its a brinkmann trailmaster, so a little thicker than 1/8". 

Everything is screwed on so youll need RTV gasket seal.


----------



## porkaddict (Apr 6, 2016)

Is that the same as the Char-broil or whatever the name is at HomeDepot?


----------



## davidski (Apr 6, 2016)

i dont understand your question. 

Charbroil is entry level $99, 150 and $200 smoker models with less than 3/16th "steel" , High end Charbroil is actually Oklahoma joes, which has 1/8".

Brinkmann Long horns used to bridge the gap at $330 with thicker steel, but no welding. I had my longhorn for 2 years and it was amazing until my awning collapsed with 2k lbs of snow crushing it. 

This new smoker i saw at BJs is BETTER than brinkmann, becuase it has the better beveled lid so you wont need to buy a gasket.


----------



## porkaddict (Apr 6, 2016)

image.png



__ porkaddict
__ Apr 6, 2016





Okay, there is no BJ by me. I saw something that looked identical at HomeDepot but different brand. I thought the brand was CharBroil.


----------



## porkaddict (Apr 6, 2016)

image.png



__ porkaddict
__ Apr 6, 2016


----------



## davidski (Apr 11, 2016)

OK joes are owned by Charbroil. 

If you buy any Charbroil product, get a OKJ, do nto get anythign with charbroil on it, thats entry level and thinner steel. 

Now that image is the OKJ highland. thats 40% smaller than the Brinkmann Trailmaster, Landmann Smokeymountain, OKJ Longhorn. 
Highlands do not have 879 in smoking space. they are including the firebox as cooking space.


----------



## smokey whaler (May 17, 2016)

Actually I have a Brinkmann that looks the same and I bought it from BJs. I think these are sold by BJs in this style?!












image.jpeg



__ smokey whaler
__ May 17, 2016





quote name="DavidSKi" url="/t/244356/brinkmann-fans-landmann-has-picked-up-the-torch-for-you#post_1547650"]i dont understand your question. 


Charbroil is entry level $99, 150 and $200 smoker models with less than 3/16th "steel" , High end Charbroil is actually Oklahoma joes, which has 1/8".


Brinkmann Long horns used to bridge the gap at $330 with thicker steel, but no welding. I had my longhorn for 2 years and it was amazing until my awning collapsed with 2k lbs of snow crushing it. 


This new smoker i saw at BJs is BETTER than brinkmann, becuase it has the better beveled lid so you wont need to buy a gasket. 
[/quote]


----------



## gerard143 (Jun 6, 2016)

Brinkmann was using that beveled lid for over a year now.  It's not new.


----------



## fdannyw (Jun 7, 2016)

I just saw the vertical one at bass pro shop under a different name I believe it is smoke canyon


----------



## Stevenfraz (May 7, 2019)

smokey whaler said:


> Actually I have a Brinkmann that looks the same and I bought it from BJs. I think these are sold by BJs in this style?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oklahoma joes actually has 3/32 steel not 1/8. The brinkmann longhorns were fully welded and made from 1/4” steel.


----------



## JWFokker (May 8, 2019)

fdannyw said:


> I just saw the vertical one at bass pro shop under a different name I believe it is smoke canyon



Also sold under Dynaglo brand. Amazon and Home Depot have them.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jun 17, 2019)

That smoker will put out the food for sure. But it's no Cadillac


----------



## chefwilldm17 (Jan 9, 2021)

ammaturesmoker said:


> That smoker will put out the food for sure. But it's no Cadillac



Any idea of how thick the steel is? There’s a used one for sale near me and I just want to know it’s worth it. I can’t find hardly any info online about it


----------



## chefwilldm17 (Jan 9, 2021)

davidski said:


> So anyone with a BJs wholesale membership knows BJs has always sold Brinkmann Trailmaster LEs w/ an exclusive 2nd rotating shelf.
> 
> Landmann has always been a maker of upright fridge/box style gas smokers, but look what we saw in the store yesterday.
> 
> ...


Any idea of how thick the steel is? There’s a used one for sale near me and I just want to know it’s worth it. I can’t find hardly any info online about it


----------

